
Ask HN: How do you keep cell phone away from bed room when you are oncall? - houqp
Hi,<p>I have been wanted to keep my cell phone away from my bedroom at night, but I am oncall most of the time so I need to watch for any escalation. Any tips on how to keep the phone in a different room without missing calls?
======
hanging
Call forwarding to whatever line you do have in the bedroom.

------
Jeremy1026
Smart watch?

